# best routes in south jersey



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, I am looking for best area in South Jersey for road biking.. I would say between Princeton to Wildwood??

thanks


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

check out njbikemap.com


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

shotojs78 said:


> hi, I am looking for best area in South Jersey for road biking.. I would say between Princeton to Wildwood??
> 
> thanks


Well i am in north jersey but we have a timesheet in galloway and when down there I do enjoy cycling to ocean city and back. Very flat but nice. OC is pretty bike friendly and easy to get off the island unlike some of the other barrier islands.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

You might also try some of the routes issued by the state DOT
Biking in New Jersey, Tours, Recreation, Commuter Information


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

shotojs78 said:


> hi, I am looking for best area in South Jersey for road biking.. I would say between Princeton to Wildwood??
> 
> thanks


I am not sure about your geography description of "South Jersey". Those in real South Jersey consider anything north of Trenton as "New York". As someone already posted the njbikemap.com site is a great resources and rates roads by cycling suitability. It does not offer routes though. As for what is best that depends on what you want. The Pinelands areas in Burlington and Atlantic counties offer lots of rural roads but the terrain does not vary a whole lot. Towards the shore you are going to be dealing with a lot more traffic in the summer. Not sure that the destruction from Sandy will be resolved by the spring in some areas. Deeper south (Cumberland and Salem) tends be be somewhat more rolling and there's lots of farmland.


----------



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

DaveG said:


> I am not sure about your geography description of "South Jersey". Those in real South Jersey consider anything north of Trenton as "New York". As someone already posted the njbikemap.com site is a great resources and rates roads by cycling suitability. It does not offer routes though. As for what is best that depends on what you want. The Pinelands areas in Burlington and Atlantic counties offer lots of rural roads but the terrain does not vary a whole lot. Towards the shore you are going to be dealing with a lot more traffic in the summer. Not sure that the destruction from Sandy will be resolved by the spring in some areas. Deeper south (Cumberland and Salem) tends be be somewhat more rolling and there's lots of farmland.


Born and raised in Cumberland County. Lots of rolling countryside for bicycling.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

DaveG said:


> I am not sure about your geography description of "South Jersey". Those in real South Jersey consider anything north of Trenton as "New York". .


Those of us in real North Jersey consider anything south of Trenton as "Dixie".


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I am not sure about your geography description of "South Jersey". Those in real South Jersey consider anything north of Trenton as "New York".


You are in South Jersey when you see Wawa's in place of 7-11's. Only good thing about Dixie.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

AlanE said:


> Those of us in real North Jersey consider anything south of Trenton as "Dixie".


NASCAR, Hee Haw, grits... its great here down south


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

DaveG said:


> I am not sure about your geography description of "South Jersey". Those in real South Jersey consider anything north of Trenton as "New York".


Those old enough to remember, will tell you that it was easy to tell North Jersey from South Jersey.

201 = North Jersey
609 = South Jersey

Then along came 908, 973, 732, etc, etc. The whole world's gone crazy!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Those old enough to remember, will tell you that it was easy to tell North Jersey from South Jersey.
> 
> 201 = North Jersey
> 609 = South Jersey
> ...


Well you could say that 973 and 201 are North. 609 & 856 are South. 908/732 are more "Central" IMO.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

At least there is no argument as to what separates East and West Jersey. That would be Province Line Road.
Province Line Road Marker


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Have you checked out bikely.com?

And as Alan recommended above, the NJ DOT routes are worthwhile. Why they show them under commuting is anybody's guess.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, I did think of the area code like that, thanks.


----------

